
Why Iris Murdoch Matters - flannery
https://lareviewofbooks.org/article/innumerable-intentions-and-charms-on-gary-brownings-why-iris-murdoch-matters/
======
zwieback
I read "Severed head" some time ago - if I read another Murdoch, which one
should it be?

~~~
stochastic_monk
I really enjoyed Henry and Cato. The professor for my honors humanities
sequence in undergrad was an Iris Murdoch specialist, and that’s how I was
introduced to her work.

~~~
zwieback
Sounds interesting from the summary - added to my Goodreads list.

